# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  "Гауранга"

## dasathikari

3-х томник "Гауранга".

Перевод и компиляция:

Джагадьони д. д.

Книга одобрена Редакционно-издательским отделом ИСККОН

Кто-нибудь знает откуда взяты страшные истории об избиении Шьямананды своим духовным учителем Хридой Чаитанья за то лишь, что ученик оказался в другой, более возвышенной расе. Все так удивительно соответствует миролюбивой природе вайшнавов. Может это лично видение Джагадьони д. д. или ее Гуру.

"Слова эти привели Хридоя Чайтанью в такую ярость, что Он схватил палку и обрушился на Шьямананду, нанося ему беспорядочные удары по ногам, рукам и спине. Жестоко избитый, Шьямананда лежал на земле. Видя это, моханты в гневе обратились к Хридою Чайтанье:

— О, Госвами! Что ты делаешь? Не избивай его! Ты дал волю чувствам. Ты убьешь его! Кроме того, он прав — гопибхава — это вершина взаимоотношений с Богом. Мадхурьяраса вмещает в себя все остальные расы, и поэтому сакхья-бхава тже присутствует в ней".

----------


## madhusudana das

> 3-х томник "Гауранга".
> 
> Перевод и компиляция:
> 
> Джагадьони д. д.
> 
> Книга одобрена Редакционно-издательским отделом ИСККОН
> 
> Кто-нибудь знает откуда взяты страшные истории об избиении Шьямананды своим духовным учителем Хридой Чаитанья за то лишь, что ученик оказался в другой, более возвышенной расе. Все так удивительно соответствует миролюбивой природе вайшнавов. Может это лично видение Джагадьони д. д. или ее Гуру.
> ...


Харе Кришна Дасадхикари, могу кое что Вам на это ответить. Вопервых прежде чем братся за Чайтанью Чарит-амриту надо иметь необходимую для этого квалификацию. Это необязательно уттама адхикари, каништхи тоже её могут изучать но прежде необходимо понять, что Ч.ч. в любом её виде Чайтанья бхагавата или Гауранга это учение, которое идёт в порядке после Бхагават-гиты и Шримад-бхагаватам. Это аналогично- школьной программе дальше институт и асперантура. Но в определённом контексте мы можем изучать любую из этих программ. Поэтому в контексте расс, а темболее уровня гопи, Вам надо поискать расика-вайшнава соответствующего уровня. Здесь как мне кажется Вы его врядли найдёте.

----------


## madhusudana das

> 3-х томник "Гауранга".Он схватил палку и обрушился на Шьямананду, нанося ему беспорядочные удары по ногам, рукам и спине. Жестоко избитый, Шьямананда лежал на земле.


 Эту тему можно обсудить в контексте отношения гуру и ученика. И противо речия могут разрешится, если посторатся серьёзно подойти к этому вопросу.
 Серьёзно значит обсуждаемое применить на практике, для этого ненадо подходить к гуру и говорить , что вы в более возвышенной рассе, для этого надо только слушать Его и следовать услышенному (под руководством в личностном общении).
  А обсуждения, это хорошо, только эфект несовсем полный.

----------


## dasathikari

"Эту тему можно обсудить в контексте отношения гуру и ученика." 
------------------------------------------------------------------
В Ч.Ч. Нет ничего об отношениях Шьямананды с духовным учителем Хридой Чаитанья.
Особенно если внимательно прочитаю Ч.Ч или Ч.Б. Эти описания взяты, как говорил мне один садху в Индии из народного фольклора. Зачем приравнивать их к авторитетным писаниям. Можно впихнуть любую идею в девственный ум. Любовь и насилие несовместимые понятия.  Христиане уже 2000 лет дурачат людей с распятием.  Похоже подобные тенденции проявляются и в вайшнавизме.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На днях мне пуджари ответила, что это в книге "Гауранга" написано, что у Господа Чайтаньи голубые глаза, как у Радхарани, поэтому не так уж неавторитетно, что у мурти Господа Чайтаньи в Самаре сделали так же.  То есть книгу "Гауранга" ставят прежде "Чайтанья-чаритамриты", замечательно... Я вовсе не читала эту книгу. Зачем, когда есть книги Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## dasathikari

"Гауранга"

    3-х томник "Гауранга".

    Перевод и компиляция:

    Джагадьони д. д.

Исторический роман о знаменитом проповеднике бхакти (любви к Богу) Шри Чайтанье, жившем в средневековой Индии. Книга предназначена для учащихся-подростков духовных школ-гурукул и приверженцев ведической культуры, а также представляет интерес для историков, индологов и широкого круга читателей.
Консультант: Вайдьянатх дас
Над текстом работала: Джагадьони деви даси
Корректор: Говинда-Мохини деви даси
Художественный редактор: Мадхава Гхош дас
Компьютерная верстка: Ватсешвара дас
Художник-график: Александр Козлов
В книге использованы иллюстрации из «Чайтанья Чаритамриты» Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады (англ.) 1973, 1983, 1987 the Bhaktivedanta Book Trust, а также «Krishna-Art» Ganga.

    Книга одобрена Редакционно-издательским отделом ИСККОН

----------


## dasathikari

СПИСОК ИСПОЛЬЗОВАННОЙ ЛИТЕРАТУРЫ
1. Шрила Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами «Чайтанья Чаритамрита
» — (Ч.ч.), английский перевод и комментарии А.Ч.Бхактиведанты
Свами Прабхупады, 17 томов.
2. Шрила Вриндаван дас Тхакур «Чайтанья Бхагавата» —
(Ч.Б.), английский перевод с бенгали Кушакратхи Прабху.
3. Шрила Лочан дас «Чайтанья Мангала» — (Ч.М.) —
английский перевод с бенгали Маханидхи Свами.
4. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур
«Харинама-чинтамани» — (Х.Ч.).
5. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур
«Шри Бхаджана-рахасья» — (Б.Р).
6. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур
«Навадвипа-дхама-махатмья»—(Н.М).
7. Шрила Ишана Нагара «Адвайта-пракаша» — (А.П.).
8. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти
«Мадхурья-кадамбини» — (М.К.).
9. А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада
«Учение Шри Чайтаньи» — (У.Ч).
10. А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада
«Источник вечного наслаждения» — (И.В.Н).
11. А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада
«Нектар преданности» — (Н.П.).
12. «Шри Гаудия-кантхахара» — (Г.К).
13. Сатьяраджа дас «Шесть Госвами» — (Ш.Г.).
14. Сатьяраджа дас «Три великих святых» (Т.В.С.).
15. Сатьяраджа дас «Вайшнавизм» — (В.).
16. Сатьяраджа дас
«Индийский духовный Ренессанс» — (И.Д.Р.).
17. Рупа Виласа дас «Луч Вишну» — (Л.В).
18. Рупа Виласа дас «Седьмой Госвами» — (С.Г.).
19. Маханидхи Свами
«Радха Кришна Махима Мадхури» — (Р.К.М.М.).
21. Журнал «Кришна-катхамрита», том 2 №1.
22. Сухотра Свами «Рагануга-бхакти и ИСККОН» — (Раг.) .

----------


## dasathikari

> . Я вовсе не читала эту книгу. Зачем, когда есть книги Шрилы Прабхупады?


Зачем вообще читать?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Зачем вообще читать?


Вы могли бы найти в этой книге и написать здесь, если не трудно, из какого писания упоминание цвета глаз Господа Чайтаньи.





> Книга одобрена Редакционно-издательским отделом ИСККОН


Я знаю. Это книга - что-то типа пересказа, в первую очередь для учеников гурукул, я правильно поняла?

----------


## dasathikari

Если найду, обязательно напишу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Джагадьони д.д., насколько знаю, покинула ИСККОН.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> *Исторический роман* о знаменитом проповеднике бхакти (любви к Богу) Шри Чайтанье, жившем в средневековой Индии. Книга предназначена для учащихся-подростков духовных школ-гурукул и приверженцев ведической культуры, а также представляет интерес для историков, индологов *и широкого круга читателей*.


Может быть, про голубой цвет глаз - это что-то типа литературного додумывания составителя книги? Просто, по логике, этот необычный для бенгальцев цвет глаз, как и высокий рост Господа и цвет Его тела, должен быть много где упомянут. В "Чайтанья-чаритамрите" этого нет. Давайте найдем это место в первоисточнике.

----------


## dasathikari

> Вам надо поискать расика-вайшнава соответствующего уровня. Здесь как мне кажется Вы его врядли найдёте.


Хари Бол! Подкиньте ссылку сайта на который заходят вайшнавы соответствующего уровня.......

----------


## dasathikari

> Давайте найдем это место в первоисточнике.


Каком первоисточнике?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Найдя место про цвет глаз Господа Чайтаньи в книге "Гауранга", можно будет определить, откуда Джагадьони д.д. взяла это? 

... Я поняла, наверное нет. Это просто в конце книги список той литературы, которую она читала, прежде чем роман написать. Просто я привыкла к научной литературе, когда на всякое утверждение дается ссылка на ачарьев, и подумала, что можно найти, откуда именно она это взяла и прочитать, что именно написано в оригинале. Но это роман. Откуда там ссылки.

----------


## dasathikari

> Джагадьони д.д., насколько знаю, покинула ИСККОН.


Джагадьони просто переводчица, она выполнила заказ. Вопрос,чей заказ. Кому выгодно очернить вайшнавизм? Фактически, заказчики представили духовный мир в искаженном виде. Как будто бы друзья Кришны избивают палками гопи-манжари за их более возвышенное положение. 

.
С этими мыслями и печальным сердцем Хридой Чайтанья
покинул представление раса-лилы, а Шьямананда остался, что
разгневало Хридоя Чайтанью. Представление в Раса-стхали
закончилось, и преданные легли спать, а на следующее утро,
когда Шьямананда пришел выразить почтение своему гуру, ответом
ему были слова, которые ядовитой стрелой пронзили
ему сердце:
— Ты предал свои отношения с Кришной и погрузился в
гопи-бхаву. Мне чуждо это настроение, и потому тебе больше
нет нужды общаться со мной.
Шьямананда был ошеломлен. Он надеялся, что все его расхождения
с гуру позади.
— В конце концов, Гауридас Пандит поклоняется в Радха-
бхаве, так же как и ты, — сказал он. — Он действительно
подчеркивает сакхья-бхаву, дружбу с Кришной, а ты доводишь
ее до совершенства. Но и ты, и твой гуру всегда дума-
 533
ете, как помочь гопи в их служении Шри Шри Радхе и
Кришне. Все отношения хороши, потому что приводят к этой
цели. Не правда ли? В облике Субала, — продолжал Шьямананда,
— наш почтенный Гауридас Пандит постоянно поглощен
Радха-бхавой в кундже. Я видел это. Его милостью подобное
чувство пробудилось и во мне, ученике его ученика.
Что же в этом плохого?
Хридой Чайтанья не мог с этим согласиться:
— Гауридас Пандит никогда не говорил об этом. Если ты
хочешь оставаться моим учеником, сохраняй дружеские отношения
с Кришной. Отбрось остальные идеи, а иначе ты будешь
продолжать свою духовную жизнь без меня.
— Я не могу исполнить этого желания, — печально ответил
Шьямананда. — Человек не в силах изменить свою любовь
к Богу — это привязанность сердца. Это вопрос его вечных
отношений. Несомненно, есть возможность примирить
эти две различные точки зрения. Ты — мой господин и учитель,
и если ты отвергнешь меня, мне незачем продолжать эту
бесполезную жизнь. Но только прошу тебя, не проси о том,
чего я не способен сделать.
Слова эти привели Хридоя Чайтанью в такую ярость, что
он схватил палку и обрушился на Шьямананду, нанося ему
беспорядочные удары по ногам, рукам и спине. Жестоко избитый,
Шьямананда лежал на земле. Видя это, моханты в гневе
обратились к Хридою Чайтанье:
— О, Госвами! Что ты делаешь? Не избивай его! Ты дал
волю чувствам. Ты убьешь его! Кроме того, он прав — гопибхава
— это вершина взаимоотношений с Богом. Мадхурьяраса
вмещает в себя все остальные расы, и поэтому сакхья-бхава
тоже присутствует в ней.
Однако Шьямананда воспротивился их вмешательству:
— Не беспокойтесь обо мне. В действительности эти побои
означают лишь, что мой духовный учитель наконец обратил
на меня внимание. Он заботится обо мне и не хочет, чтобы
кто-нибудь затмевал его отношения с Кришной. Он целиком
поглощен своей бхавой и думает, что я совершаю над собой
насилие, отдаваясь Радха-бхаве. Его намерения абсолютно
духовны. Джива Госвами насказал мне воспринимать свои взаимоотношения
с Хридоем Чайтаньей как особую милость
Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.
Обращаясь к своему гуру в величайшем смирении, Шьяма-
 534
нанда заключил:
— Если я чем-то оскорбил тебя, пожалуйста, прости. Я глубоко
сожалею об этом. Я постараюсь исполнить твою волю.
Моханты, потрясенные смирением Шьямананды, вступились
за него перед Хридоем Чайтаньей. Однако раздраженный
и недовольный Хридой Чайтанья не принял чистосердечных
слов Шьямананды, сочтя их не более чем неискренней
болтовней. Он намерен был положить конец отношениям со
Шьяманандой, но, поскольку уже было поздно, отложил окончательное
решение до утра, возможно, дав Шьямананде еще
один шанс. Однако, лежа в постели, он не мог найти в своем
сердце прощения ученику и решил назавтра прогнать его.
В эту ночь к Хридою Чайтанье во сне пришел Шри Чайтанья
Махапрабху. Госвами почтительно поклонился и, подняв
голову, увидел вдруг, что белый чадар Махапрабху весь в крови,
Его руки, ноги и спина были в ужасных ранах. Хридоя
Чайтанью потрясло, что чадар, совсем мокрый от крови, плотно
прилип к спине Господа.
— Что случилось?! — воскликнул Госвами. — Откуда на
Твоем божественном теле эти ужасные раны?
Ответ Махапрабху потряс Хридоя Чайтанью:
— Лишь по твоей милости Мое тело и одежды стали мокрыми
от крови. Ты избил Шьямананду, который дорог Мне,
как сама жизнь. Я не мог этого вынести и принял на Себя
удары.
Хридой Чайтанья бросился к стопам Махапрабху, моля о
прощении:
— Я не знал, что Шьямананда так близок Тебе. Пожалуйста,
прости меня! Теперь мне все ясно. Без Твоей милости и
прощения мне не нужна эта бесполезная жизнь. Не велика будет
потеря. Но позволь мне остаться в этом мире, о Господь,
чтобы искупить свою вину перед нашим дорогим Шьяманандой,
который преподал мне такой урок.

----------


## dasathikari

Фактически людей, принимающих эти идеи, готовят к тому, что их будут бить палками, если они перейдут в другие отношения с Кришной.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А в этой книге можно определить, где свободное изложение, где точные цитаты, а где речь автора? 

Может быть, тут вымысел автора есть. Скажем, если ребенок прочтет, что с уст гуру могут сходить какие-то такие слова... какое-то такое сравнение там использовано для слов гуру, неподходящее, по-моему.

----------


## dasathikari

> А в этой книге можно определить, где свободное изложение, где точные цитаты, а где речь автора?


 Чтобы сделать подробный анализ надо перечитать весь список используемой литературы. Но то что в Ч.Ч. и Ч.Б. ничего подобного нет -- это факт.

----------


## madhusudana das

> "Эту тему можно обсудить в контексте отношения гуру и ученика." 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> В Ч.Ч. Нет ничего об отношениях Шьямананды с духовным учителем Хридой Чаитанья.
> Особенно если внимательно прочитаю Ч.Ч или Ч.Б. Эти описания взяты, как говорил мне один садху в Индии из народного фольклора. Зачем приравнивать их к авторитетным писаниям. Можно впихнуть любую идею в девственный ум. Любовь и насилие несовместимые понятия.  Христиане уже 2000 лет дурачат людей с распятием.  Похоже подобные тенденции проявляются и в вайшнавизме.


А, я несразу Вас понял, Вы думаете, что если примите посвящение у гуру-вайшнава, то он вас бить будет? Небойтесь никто Вас бить не будет, Вы не Шьямананда. И в этой лиле есть смысл, если вам действительно это интересно, то Вам лучше обратится к кому Вы доверяете, а если просто поспорить или улечить в невежестве кого нибудь. То пожалуйсто весь мир Ваш.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Хари Бол! Подкиньте ссылку сайта на который заходят вайшнавы соответствующего уровня.......


Харибол... :smilies: , от Харибола слышу :tongue: . Я имел ввиду, что эти преданные не учавствуют в подобных ... . Так как здесь недолжное умонастроение. :cool:

----------


## dasathikari

Меня действительно интересует тайный смысл этой лилы. Если у вас есть авторитетные объяснения этих событий, то пожалуйста, поделитесь. Если вам так же известен первоисточник, то было бы проще определиться.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Меня действительно интересует тайный смысл этой лилы. Если у вас есть авторитетные объяснения этих событий, то пожалуйста, поделитесь. Если вам так же известен первоисточник, то было бы проще определиться.


Я тайный смысл незнаю, так как и лилу саму краем уха слышал. Внутренний смысл, может только гуру открыть(понастоящему), если искренне и сверой служить ему.

----------


## dasathikari

Я уже писал, что индийские Садху не слышали о таком избиении Шьямананды. Более того, Они считают, что подобное поведение противоречит природе вайшнавов. Они считают, что для привлечения внимания или еще по каким-либо корыстным причинам находятся умельцы с богатой фантазией. Возможно это какой то сценарий к фильму или спектаклю. Именно источник я бы и хотел посмотреть.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Я уже писал, что индийские Садху не слышали о таком избиении Шьямананды. Более того, Они считают, что подобное поведение противоречит природе вайшнавов. Они считают, что для привлечения внимания или еще по каким-либо корыстным причинам находятся умельцы с богатой фантазией. Возможно это какой то сценарий к фильму или спектаклю. Именно источник я бы и хотел посмотреть.


Тогда почему бы Вам необратится к тем кто это одобрил, они в полне доступны. И если это действительно не авторитетная лила, то это разве может быть поводом для отвержения всего остального, что там описано. И жестокость ли это насамом деле?, а как Вам лила где гопи на праздник холи избивают палками пастухов?

----------


## dasathikari

> Тогда почему бы Вам необратится к тем кто это одобрил, они в полне доступны. И если это действительно не авторитетная лила, то это разве может быть поводом для отвержения всего остального, что там описано. И жестокость ли это насамом деле?, а как Вам лила где гопи на праздник холи избивают палками пастухов?


К сожалению, Садху всегда труднодоступны. А на счет отвержения чего либо, как будто бы небыло ничего написанно такого, что могло привести к такому выводу.  
"а как Вам лила где гопи...." Я думаю, что даже далекий от ведической культуры человек скажет вам, что женщины могут себе позволить такое. Но вообще то, это не сравнимые лилы. Шьямананду избивал Гуру за то что Ученик превзошел Его в духовной практике. А гопи все делают из любви к Кришне.

----------


## dasathikari

Тогда почему бы Вам необратится к тем кто это одобрил, они в полне доступны. И если это действительно не авторитетная лила, то это разве может быть поводом для отвержения всего остального, что там описано. И жестокость ли это насамом деле?, а как Вам лила где гопи на праздник холи избивают палками пастухов? 
К сожалению Садху всегда труднодоступны. Не понятно, как можно прийти к выводу о отвержении всего. Какие мои слова натолкнули вас на такую идею. 
«лила где гопи на праздник холи избивают палками пастухов» Любой человек вам объяснит, что женщины могут себе такое позволить. Хотя сравнивать эти лилы нельзя. Шьямананду избивал Гуру за то что Он превзошел Его в духовной практике. А гопи все делают из любви к   Кришне.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Тогда почему бы Вам необратится к тем кто это одобрил, они в полне доступны. И если это действительно не авторитетная лила, то это разве может быть поводом для отвержения всего остального, что там описано. И жестокость ли это насамом деле?, а как Вам лила где гопи на праздник холи избивают палками пастухов? 
> К сожалению Садху всегда труднодоступны. Не понятно, как можно прийти к выводу о отвержении всего. Какие мои слова натолкнули вас на такую идею. 
> «лила где гопи на праздник холи избивают палками пастухов» Любой человек вам объяснит, что женщины могут себе такое позволить. Хотя сравнивать эти лилы нельзя. Шьямананду избивал Гуру за то что Он превзошел Его в духовной практике. А гопи все делают из любви к   Кришне.


А разве гуру, когда ругает и даже может ударить своего ученика, делает это из-за жестокости? Это тоже проявление любви гуру к ученику, тем самым он даёт урок ему, так что бы он запомнился на всегда.

----------


## madhusudana das

Это обучение, на определённом уровне, если ученик брахманического склада ума, ему достаточно сказать, если более низкого порядка, то надо накричать, а то и пенька дать.

----------


## dasathikari

"Слова эти привели Хридоя Чайтанью в такую ярость, что Он схватил палку и обрушился на Шьямананду, нанося ему беспорядочные удары по ногам, рукам и спине. Жестоко избитый, Шьямананда лежал на земле. Видя это, моханты в гневе обратились к Хридою Чайтанье:

— О, Госвами! Что ты делаешь? Не избивай его! Ты дал волю чувствам. Ты убьешь его! Кроме того, он прав — гопибхава — это вершина взаимоотношений с Богом. Мадхурьяраса вмещает в себя все остальные расы, и поэтому сакхья-бхава тже присутствует в ней". 

О каком уровне обучения вы говорите.

----------


## madhusudana das

> "Слова эти привели Хридоя Чайтанью в такую ярость, что Он схватил палку и обрушился на Шьямананду, нанося ему беспорядочные удары по ногам, рукам и спине. Жестоко избитый, Шьямананда лежал на земле. Видя это, моханты в гневе обратились к Хридою Чайтанье:
> 
> — О, Госвами! Что ты делаешь? Не избивай его! Ты дал волю чувствам. Ты убьешь его! Кроме того, он прав — гопибхава — это вершина взаимоотношений с Богом. Мадхурьяраса вмещает в себя все остальные расы, и поэтому сакхья-бхава тже присутствует в ней". 
> 
> О каком уровне обучения вы говорите.


А, скажите пожалуйсто, каким образом, мы (люди) имеем возможность вообще, что-то понимать?
 На чём строится понимание?

----------


## dasathikari

Об этом в Б.Г. прекрасно все Кришной описанно.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Об этом в Б.Г. прекрасно все Кришной описанно.


Вобщем ладно, эту тему можно долго мусолить, если нет нечего более практичного.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Кто-нибудь знает откуда взяты страшные истории об избиении Шьямананды своим духовным учителем Хридой Чаитанья за то лишь, что ученик оказался в другой, более возвышенной расе. Все так удивительно соответствует миролюбивой природе вайшнавов.


Эта история описывается в книге  Сатьяраджа прабху (Стивена Роузена). Упоминание об этом есть в биографии Шьямананды. Автора я не знаю. 
Трудно будет человеку, не имеющему столь близких отношений с гуру, понять эту _лилу_.

----------


## dasathikari

> Эта история описывается в книге  Сатьяраджа прабху (Стивена Роузена). Упоминание об этом есть в биографии Шьямананды. Автора я не знаю. 
> Трудно будет человеку, не имеющему столь близких отношений с гуру, понять эту _лилу_.


Это только у русских, если бьет значит любит. Или чем сильнее бьет, тем больше любит. 

Последний саньяси, которому я рассказал эту историю об избиении Шьямананды был Шудха Адвайта Махарадж. Он, как и все остальные, которых я донимал расспросами об этом, был удивлен и пообещал уточнить все на форуме саньяси. Но пока нет новостей. Шрила Б.Б.Бодхаян Махарадж однозначно ответил, что такого описания в авторитетных писаниях нет.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Ну да, Чанакья Пандит, выходит, тоже из русских: "Пожалеешь палку - испортишь сына".




> такого описания в авторитетных писаниях нет


А какое есть? 
Все _авторитетные_ писания прочитаны?




> пока нет новостей.


Когда будут - сообщите, если не сложно.  :smilies:

----------


## dasathikari

[QUOTE=Jamuna d. d.;24128]Ну да, Чанакья Пандит, выходит, тоже из русских: "Пожалеешь палку - испортишь сына".

Чаинакья Пандит — моралист, и эти наставления по воспитанию детей не для вайшнавских семей. 

А какое есть? 
Все _авторитетные_ писания прочитаны?

 Есть личности, которые цитируют писания лучше, чем бойцы стреляют из автомата калашникова.

----------


## Aradhana

Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны. буду очень благодарен, если продаст кто нибудь второй и третий том этой удивительной книги. Могу купить и три.  Спасибо.

----------


## Владимиир

> "Слова эти привели Хридоя Чайтанью в такую ярость, что Он схватил палку и обрушился на Шьямананду, нанося ему беспорядочные удары по ногам, рукам и спине. Жестоко избитый, Шьямананда лежал на земле. Видя это, моханты в гневе обратились к Хридою Чайтанье:
> 
> — О, Госвами! Что ты делаешь? Не избивай его! Ты дал волю чувствам. Ты убьешь его! Кроме того, он прав — гопибхава — это вершина взаимоотношений с Богом. Мадхурьяраса вмещает в себя все остальные расы, и поэтому сакхья-бхава тже присутствует в ней". 
> 
> О каком уровне обучения вы говорите.


Если пытаться использовать свои чувства для наслаждений, то да, проецируя подобную ситуацию на себя, можно ужаснуться.
Но с точки зрения смиренной личности, которая воспринимает мир как обитель страдания, в этой ситуации нет ничего удивительного. Сегодня человека промочил ливень, потом обожгло на палящем солнце, мучает чувство голода, мучает коварная болезнь, издеавются окружающие... все эти ситуации могут привести к не меньшей опасности и страданиям! Наконец, любая осознавшая душа страдает от разлуки с Кришной и от мучительного наблюдения за безумной жизнью не преданных. 
Поэтому не стоит ужасаться или удивлятся подобному эпизоду. Насилие необходимая часть материального мира и избежать его невозможно. И да, физическое наказание иногда может оказаться единственным средством. Не нужно думать, что вайшнавы это мягкотелые создания, любой вайшнав обладает безграничной материальной властью, которую он не применяет только из сострадания и чувства долга. Но если какой-либо демон издеваеться над другими живыми существами, то любой вайшнав может использовать любые средства, в том числе и насилие, чтобы остановить преступную деятельность.

Данный эпизод следует трактовать, как проверку учителем своего ученика. Даже под воздействем невыносимых материальных мук, ученик остался стоек в вере и почтителен к учителю, более того, вчерашний ученик стал учителем! И на деле показал образец смерения, своему гуру! Это тот случай про который говорят, "не пытайтесь это повторить", но это же и прекрасный пример безгранично духовных отношений между учителем и учеником, и между живыми существами вообще!

----------


## Ruslan

> Джагадьони д.д., насколько знаю, покинула ИСККОН.


А подробностей не знаете, матушка? Почему покинула? Кто её гуру в ИСККОНе был? Она не Прабхупады ученица?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Она ведь из России, по-русски писала. Не могла быть инициированной ученицей Прабхупады. Возможно, она была ученицей Вишнупада? не знаю точно. Ушла в кризис 1998 года, насколько поняла. Тогда многие ушли.

----------


## Ruslan

> Она ведь из России, по-русски писала. Не могла быть инициированной ученицей Прабхупады. Возможно, она была ученицей Вишнупада? не знаю точно. Ушла в кризис 1998 года, насколько поняла. Тогда многие ушли.


А ясно, не знал, спасибо
А сейчас где, не знаете? слышал, она в Гаудия-матх ушла

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

У нас ведь есть безотказный Гугл Махарадж  :smilies: 

_Над "Гаурангой" в 95-м году трудились Мадхава Гхош пр. и матаджи Джагадьони - старшие ученики Харикеши Свами. В тот период эти преданные возглавляли Ятру в Ташкенте._

Еще она Рамаяну перевела/пересказала.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Ятру они вряд ли возглавляли .
Они жили в Москве  и постоянно на Беговой появлялись .
Бегали по издательствам 
Имхо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Возможно, и в матх, не интересовалась. Я бы не тратила время на пересказы, при наличии первоисточников о Господе Чайтанйе от Ачарьев. Так что я про нее совсем ничего не знаю.

----------


## Ruslan

Спасибо, преданные, за ответы!!

По словам Даявана прабху (рег. секр. по москве) в "Гауранге" есть неточности и чрезмерное давление на материальные эмоции

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Кстати, сейчас есть другая книга "Гауранга" - ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами

----------

